# Got a girl's email address at a party



## DeadMansHand (Jan 13, 2010)

So I was at this party tonight and decided I was going to actually try to overcome my SA and doing something about it. I went out of my way to introduce myself to a cute girl. She seemed receptive, so I talked to her for a bit, then I was telling her about an event and said I could email her with info and so I actually got her email address. Nice. So far my New Year's resolution of talking to girls more is working out. As of yet, it had not been as hard as I thought. I just need to be more aggressive.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Yay that's great! Keep up the good work


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

When you email her the info, ask her out.


----------



## DeadMansHand (Jan 13, 2010)

STKinTHEmud said:


> When you email her the info, ask her out.


That's probably what I'll do.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice job man, I believe asking for e-mail is going to get a lot more popular than asking for numbers, and you know what? That's awesome. It's easier to ask for cause it's less threatening...an e-mail address is nothing, whereas a phone number is much more personal.
Do you know what you're going to say?
My advice would be to keep it short, and also I wouldn't say ask her out in the e-mail. Or if you do ask her, don't forget to ask for her phone number, so you can call her to confirm the day before or that day or whatever...and obviously, so you can have her number. =)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

congrats man way to face your fears


----------



## AnxiousIaM (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## DeadMansHand (Jan 13, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> Nice job man, I believe asking for e-mail is going to get a lot more popular than asking for numbers, and you know what? That's awesome. It's easier to ask for cause it's less threatening...an e-mail address is nothing, whereas a phone number is much more personal.


I agree with this 100%. Email is less personal than a phone number, one of the reasons is that it's easier for her to ignore, plus any conversation over email is less stressful and awkward than a phone conversation.


----------



## DeadMansHand (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the ups, everyone.


----------



## andeep3 (Nov 10, 2009)

good job dude!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Total win brother. I'm lucky enough if a women looks my way!


----------



## ferrellwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Good job dude!


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey, good job!


----------

